# Analogeingangsklemme 750-451 an 750-342 Koppler konfigurieren



## Michael_Keller (29 März 2019)

Hallo Forenteam,

ich plane gerade für mein Dachgenschoss einen kleinen Verteilerschrank mit einem Wago 750-342 Buskoppler und einer Analogeingangsklemme für insgesamt 5x PT1000 Sensoren. Kommunikation läuft wohl über Modbus, sofern keiner nen besseren Vorschlag hat. Dazu habe ich ein paar Fragen:

- Benötige ich zwingend Wago I/O Check 3 für die Konfiguration? Es gibt wohl auch eine klassische Möglichkeit, klappt die bei dieser Klemme und wie geht es, wenn die 451 nicht am Controller (750-881) sondern dem Buskoppler hängt? Die I/O Check Software kostet über 100€, nur um einmalig die Klemme zu konfigurieren wäre das schon bitter. Gibt's zufällig ne Demoversion  ?
- Würde es auch gehen die Klemme am Controller anzuschließen, dort (wie auch immer) zu konfigurieren und dann an den Koppler zu hängen? Mit anderen Worten: Behält die ihre Einstellungen? 
- Erkennt der Koppler wirklich automatisch die Karten die an ihm hängen? Wenn ja, warum kann der Controller das nicht auch? Oder müssen die Karten vom Koppler dort konfiguriert werden?
- Standardeinstellung der 451 sind PT100, korrekt?

Vermutlich sind auch paar doofe Fragen dabei, sorry dafür. Aber die Logik hinter dem Controller-Koppler Prinzip bei Wago ist mir noch nicht ganz klar. Ich hätte erwartet dass ich beim Controller in der Hardwarekonfig den Koppler samt seiner Module angebe und damit alles erledigt ist... Dem ist wohl leider nicht so.

Danke für eure Hilfe

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Mavorkit (29 März 2019)

Hallo Michael,

Eine 5er PT1000 Klemme?

Die Konfiguration wird üblicherweise in IO-Check gemacht und in der Klemme gespeichert. Ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher, aber es könnte auch sein, dass die Konfiguration über Steuerwörter machbar ist. Müsstest du Mal die Doku zur Klemme durchforsten.
Zu der Erkennung, Controller wie Koppler adressieren bei Initialisierung automatisch die Klemmen und theoretisch könntest du im Controller auch ohne EA Konfiguration arbeiten, ist aber sehr unsauber und du müsstest alle Adressen von Hand berechnen.

Gruß

Mavorkit

Gesendet von meinem SM-G389F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Michael_Keller (29 März 2019)

Hallo Mavorkit,

ich habe 5x PT1000 Sensoren zur Raumtemperaturmessung. Theoretisch könnte ich die auch an 2x 4Kanal oder 3x 2Kanal Analogeingangskarten hängen, aber das Problem mit der Konfiguration ist ja vermutlich immer gleich? Oder gibt es eine Karte die von Haus aus für PT1000 konfiguriert ist? Wenn es einen einfacheren Weg als die 451 Klemme gibt bin ich gern dafür zu haben.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## holgermaik (30 März 2019)

schau mal hier
Registerkommunikation mit WAGO 750-880, Parameter für AI-Karte


----------



## .:WAGO::0102330:. (1 April 2019)

Sehr geehrter Herr Keller. In der Codesys 2.3 gibt es die Bibliothek 'ModuleAccess_01.lib'. Mit dieser können Sie die Karte am Controller konfigurieren. Es gibt dazu auf unserer Website auch einen Anwendungshinweis mit Beispielen dazu.
Hier der entsprechende Link zur Website: https://www.wago.com/de/d/7638


----------



## Michael_Keller (1 April 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

zuerst einmal danke an alle für die Antworten. Es freut mich dass sogar der Wago Support hier aktiv ist!

nach einigen Recherchen habe ich mich nun entschieden statt der 8 Kanal 750-451 Klemme 4 oder 2 Kanal Analogeingangskarten zu verwenden. Da gibt es ja speziell für PT1000 passende, die nicht konfiguriert werden müssen. Das macht es für mich leichter und ich kann mit das Update von Wago IO pro sparen, dass ich auch benötigt hätte (die 451 wird dort nicht angezeigt)  

Danke nochmal

Gruß
Michael


----------

